# Tillimook, OR.......places of logging interest



## STIHL-KID (Dec 31, 2006)

*Tillamook, OR.......places of logging interest*

This spring I will be going on a vacation to the Oregon coast. On the way to my destination, we will be driving by Tillamook. I was wondering if there are any logging related places of interest to visit.......museums, parks, monuments, displays, or anything worth seeing. I would appreciate any feedback on points of interest. Thanks


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 31, 2006)

*what to see*

Better hurry if you want to see the big spruce near Seaside Oregon.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003490494_webspruce22.html?syndication=rss

{County officials have yet to say what they will do with the tree. Meanwhile, the viewing deck around the Sitka is closed, and Klootchy Creek Park officials are asking people to stay away.}

17 foot dbh and over 200 ft tall, at least for now.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 31, 2006)

*Camp 18*

_"The short version of Gordon Smith's story is that he built his dream. He made the biggest log cabin you ever saw, complete with a 20-ton, 85-foot fir ridgepole surrounded by cedar and fir beams and two 500-pound fir front doors. He filled the inside with crosscut saws, topping axes, calk boots, and a huge stuffed cougar. Then he really indulged his fascination with logging by salvaging steam locomotives, boilers, a band saw, and even an ancient fire engine, all of which he scattered around outside the cabin as a kind of "open-air logging museum," as he says. This, then, is what you find as you're driving along Highway 26 toward the coast: Suddenly, on the south side of the road, you come across the biggest log cabin you've ever seen.

The longer version of Gordon Smith's story would delve into his own career as a "gyppo," or independent logger......."_

Neat place and it’s a good restaurant to boot.
http://www.viamagazine.com/top_stories/articles/camp_18_02.asp

I think this is the museum you may want to visit. Camp 18 is located at Mile Post 18 on Highway 26 from Portland to Seaside Oregon


----------



## smithie55 (Dec 31, 2006)

> Better hurry if you want to see the big spruce near Seaside Oregon.
> {County officials have yet to say what they will do with the tree. Meanwhile, the viewing deck around the Sitka is closed, and Klootchy Creek Park officials are asking people to stay away.}
> 17 foot dbh and over 200 ft tall, at least for now.


That tree is what I have on my Avatar, it's impressive.
Downtown Tillamook has a small logging museum.
I can't think of any others.
How far south are you going on your vacation?
I live in Toledo which is just east of Newport.


----------



## STIHL-KID (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the coastline town is called Waldport or something that? We are coming from the Portland direction, taking HWY 18 to 101, then going along the coastline to Waldport. I realize that this route will not take me into Tillamook, but i'm willing to spend an extra day to detour up there if something is worth seeing.


----------



## smithie55 (Jan 1, 2007)

Waldport is about 10 crow miles from Toledo, Waldport has the closest saw shop so I go down there alot.
There is a museum in Newport called the Old Log Cabin Museum which has some old logging history, I'll find out how much is there and if it would be worth stopping in and let you know, it has been along time since I went in.

Here is the link to the Tillamook County Pioneer Museum:
http://www.tcpm.org/

I have heard that this place is worth going and seeing, it's new:
http://www.tillamookforestcenter.org/
We're going to go see it soon.

Tillamook is about 1 hr & 45 minutes from Waldport
Newport is 15 to 20 minutes north of Waldport depending on traffic.
Toledo is about 10 minutes east of Newport


----------



## timberrat (Jan 1, 2007)

*tillamook*

there is a new timber museum near tillamook, contact the oregon parks department they would know more.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## smithie55 (Jan 1, 2007)

Timberrat


> there is a new timber museum near tillamook


I wonder if the new timber museum is at the new Tillamook Forestry Center
I friend of mine said that they have an excellent timber,logging display. 






Timberrat- where did you do most of your falling? do you still fire up a saw every now and then?


----------



## timberrat (Jan 1, 2007)

*thats the one*

thats the musuem i am talking about. most fallin done in central ore. still cuttin only when wantabe logger srewww up and get in deep chittttyopcorn:


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 2, 2007)

man, I just came back from there. I went up to get fitted for a pair of wesco climbers and drove around for 3 days, I went all over. I went to the tillamook forest center and it is a must see. It is really oriented around the fires which wiped the forest out several times but does have a great logging display. they even have a restored steam donkey there. the pioneer museum in the town of tillamook has a donkey and some other equipment outside on display. I am sure that inside the museum also has logging displays but I was there too early in the morning and it was not open yet so I am not sure. I parked the car along the highway between astoria and seaside and hiked up into the woods a good ways and found many old growth stumps with spring board notches cut out in them, mabe this is old news to you guys up there but I never have never seen these before and it was a real treat, but you have to get way off the highway to see them. Also, if you drive up the columbia river gorge on the washington side there is the remants of an old log flume traversing the side of the mountain, I though this was the coolest dam thing I ever saw. Agian bring a pack and lots of water, park the car and walk up the mountain and get right up on it. there is a historic marker which tell all about it some where along that road and further up is a mill which it used to run to, i am not sure if that mill is still working, it looked pretty run down. good luck, PM me if you want my specific travel route


----------



## smithie55 (Jan 2, 2007)

*kkottemann*



> if you drive up the columbia river gorge on the washington side there is the remants of an old log flume traversing the side of the mountain


I would like to check that out, do you still remember the exact location?
you find out something new everyday.
Thanks


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 2, 2007)

smithie,
It is located on Hwy 14 between Washougal and Cook on the Washington side of the river. There is a observation look out at a lake, I am not sure of the name of the lake, but it seems to be an oxbow off og the main river and is reasonable in size. You really cannnot miss it. Here are a few pics.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 3, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> _"The short version of Gordon Smith's story is that he built his dream. He made the biggest log cabin you ever saw, complete with a 20-ton, 85-foot fir ridgepole surrounded by cedar and fir beams and two 500-pound fir front doors. He filled the inside with crosscut saws, topping axes, calk boots, and a huge stuffed cougar. Then he really indulged his fascination with logging by salvaging steam locomotives, boilers, a band saw, and even an ancient fire engine, all of which he scattered around outside the cabin as a kind of "open-air logging museum," as he says. This, then, is what you find as you're driving along Highway 26 toward the coast: Suddenly, on the south side of the road, you come across the biggest log cabin you've ever seen.
> 
> The longer version of Gordon Smith's story would delve into his own career as a "gyppo," or independent logger......."_
> 
> ...



I've been there, and eaten there. That main beam is incredible.


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 3, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood, I must have driven right by that resturant and missed it. I will surely go back and catch that next time, looks like a stand up place.


----------



## STIHL-KID (Jan 3, 2007)

Camp 18 looks really cool. I always enjoy stopping by roadside ol' fashioned places and seeing some nolstalgic stuff. I will definitely put that place on my vacation itenerary. The current plans is to stay in the town of Newport, instead of Waldport. I will also check out the other places mentioned too.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 3, 2007)

kkottemann said:


> man, I just came back from there. I went up to get fitted for a pair of wesco climbers and drove around for 3 days, I went all over. I went to the tillamook forest center and it is a must see. It is really oriented around the fires which wiped the forest out several times but does have a great logging display. they even have a restored steam donkey there. the pioneer museum in the town of tillamook has a donkey and some other equipment outside on display. I am sure that inside the museum also has logging displays but I was there too early in the morning and it was not open yet so I am not sure. I parked the car along the highway between astoria and seaside and hiked up into the woods a good ways and found many old growth stumps with spring board notches cut out in them, mabe this is old news to you guys up there but I never have never seen these before and it was a real treat, but you have to get way off the highway to see them. Also, if you drive up the columbia river gorge on the washington side there is the remants of an old log flume traversing the side of the mountain, I though this was the coolest dam thing I ever saw. Agian bring a pack and lots of water, park the car and walk up the mountain and get right up on it. there is a historic marker which tell all about it some where along that road and further up is a mill which it used to run to, i am not sure if that mill is still working, it looked pretty run down. good luck, PM me if you want my specific travel route




Good for you, not enough people actually get out of their car in search of adventure. Pretty neat what a guy can see when he lock sthe doors and gets going.


----------



## Lee Bradley (Jan 5, 2007)

Not exactly logging but do visit the blimb hanger at Tillimook. I think it is the largest wood building in the world also the cheese factory.


----------



## STIHL-KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it true that Tillamook offers a large aviation musuem? I have heard stories about one there that is impressive. Another thing to possibly visit besides the logging stuff.........


----------



## Lee Bradley (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes a large aviation musuem at the hanger. Can't remember which but has a very rare two seater 109 or Spitfire. The Spruce Goose down the road a few miles in McMinnville, OR.


----------

